# Trusses lifted!! Who's dime is this on??



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

reveivl said:


> If you attach trusses rigidly to non-bearing walls you are asking for trouble. Something is gonna move, if it isn't the truss from the plate then it will be the plate from the wall or the wall from the sill. Check what it says in the truss specs. You won't find them telling you that it's ok to put hurricane clips on interior walls if you want to. (or happen to have a box left over).


I ment if the load bearing END of the truss lands on and load bearing interior wall. You cut off the precut studs? Sounds like someone getting paid buy the hour doing useless work. Some times we get trusses that have a slight arch in the bottom cord. It sucks cuz none of them are the same. Makes a wavy finnished ceiling and hanging crown is a nightmare. If that was a good idea, why not add a 1x4 to the outside wall between the top plates or on the bottom?


----------

